# Bhangra Team



## S|kH (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey everyone,

I'm on the Penn State Bhangra Team. I'm the only Sikh, or well, noticeable Sikh on the team, and theres only about 3-4 Punjabis.

Theres 16 total members, 8 boys, 8 girls, and the rest are Gujrati or other descent. 

The coordinator is requesting the other boys to grow out a beard but keep it trimmed, because we will be wearing Pughs during our performance.

I'm ok with wearing the pughs, because it is a cultural thing, and Bhangra is cultural and Punjabi-related. 

But the dhari is showing like a significance of Kesh, which is Sikhi and not cultural? I dont know if I should say anything to the coordinator or just let it be. It doesnt bother me that much, but I dont want them to think that "Only when you do Bhangra, you wear a pugh and a beard and are a Sikh, other times its ok to shave"....Yet, another side of me thinks that by them keeping the beard a bit, they will learn a bit more about Sikhi, because I explained to them it was a religious thing. 

Also, if I do say something, I dont want them to go ahead and grow it just to spite me, because to them its only facial hair, which I understand.

Some immediate help would be of great use.

-Hareet


----------



## etinder (Jan 11, 2005)

hi hareet

this is just my personal opinion that
usually pugh look out of place without beard....so that could be the reason your
coordinator is suggesting the other male team members to grow beard.. as bhangra is a folk dance pf punjab..and sikhs are basically from punjab and perceived as from there too..and a clean shaven guy can be anywhere..
so let it be as i feel it more of culture than religious..

gurufateh


----------



## Arvind (Jan 11, 2005)

I think, Bhangra is part of Punjabi culture, not necessarily belonging to ONLY sikhs. The attire goes well with pugg undoubtedly. I am sure, you know the fine line between telling something as an information (regarding sikhs to support unshorn hair), and forcing your words onto them (which may not mean much due to just another facial hair to people).

Regards.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Feb 5, 2005)

Hareet,

My nephew Divnain Singh Malik has been doing bhangra at Rutgers for sometimes now. They have also won many trophies..He has a full beard. If u would like his number then pls pm me.

I hope it helps.

Tejwant

ps:- the Sikh association at Rutgers is ~~> R U SIKHS.. I think it is cool.


----------



## S|kH (Feb 6, 2005)

Hm, from the Rutgers pictures, the monay don't grow beards for the dance. 

But, the other members here told me to just let our members grow their dharis n trimmed for the dances, said it wasnt a big deal. I guess I'll just let them do as they wish.

I actually know a few Sikhs on the Rutgers team, Harmohit, and Jesse Malik (maybe he's related to you, or your nephew?).

Sometimes I wish I went to Rutgers, they have such a tight Sikh community.


----------

